# Filetiermeister



## Zanderfänger (31. Juli 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqCoph-C6Jo&mode=related&search=


----------



## dorschhai (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Filetiermeister*

Naja macht er doch nicht schlecht. Was hat der für ein Messer? Strombetrieben?


----------



## Discocvw (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Filetiermeister*

Sieht aus wie so ein elektrisches Dönermesser, lol.


----------



## dorschhai (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Filetiermeister*

Ja aber scheint richtig zu flutschen damit! Der gleitet ja regelrecht ins Fleisch!


----------



## Ossipeter (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Filetiermeister*

Jo, gibt es schon als Akkugerät


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. August 2006)

*AW: Filetiermeister*

Ob es so wohl auch bei Brassen für Frikos geht? |kopfkrat


----------



## Palerado (2. August 2006)

*AW: Filetiermeister*

Ich muss wohl mal Mutterns Bratenmesser wieder rauskramen


----------



## noose (10. August 2006)

*AW: Filetiermeister*

#6


Jo die Methode der Wahl , hab ich in Norwegen gelernt .  

1 min für 60er Dorsch. (filets wie gemalt)

Obwohl der Videomann recht grob schneidet.



An alle dies ausprobieren wollen Spitzzackige Messer funktionieren besser als abgerundete Zacken.

Aber keine Gefriergutmesser mit den Riesenzacken

Gruss


----------



## Palerado (10. August 2006)

*AW: Filetiermeister*

Warum spart man durch das Verwenden eines Elektromessers viel Zeit?
Mit einem scharfen Messer sollte man doch fast genau so schnell schneiden können.


----------



## dorschhai (10. August 2006)

*AW: Filetiermeister*

hm ich könnt mir vorstellen es geht einfach softer durchs filet.


----------



## Lionhead (10. August 2006)

*AW: Filetiermeister*

Absoluter Dilettant und Grobmotoriker.

Der läßt ja die Hälfte des Fisches dran. 

Das muß ein Amerikaner sein, so wie der mit den Ressourcen umgeht.#d 

Aus einem 5 kg-Fisch schnitze ich in 1 min auch ein Fischstäbchen.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## argon08 (10. August 2006)

*AW: Filetiermeister*

naja schnell ist er .aber ich finde es eckelig wenn der fisch nicht ausgenommen ist. stellt euch mal vor er schneidet in die eingeweide


----------



## noose (10. August 2006)

*AW: Filetiermeister*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Absoluter Dilettant und Grobmotoriker.
> 
> 
> 
> Aus einem 5 kg-Fisch schnitze ich in 1 min auch ein Fischstäbchen.



Also ich nich, ich nutze fast jedes Grämmchen des Filets:m

Aber der Videoonkel schnizt echt Grob#d


----------



## Marc38120 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Filetiermeister*

Das er so grob schneidet liegt sicher daran das seine klinge weniger flexibel sein dürfte


----------



## Crazyegg (13. November 2006)

*AW: Filetiermeister*

also ist doch recht verschwenderisch wie der da schneidet :-/
und ausnehmen würd ich die fische vorher auch noch..
aber ist wohl geschmackssache ^^

also mit nem scharfen messer schneid ich zwar 10 sek länger als er,
aber dafür bekomm ich auch alles an Fleisch runter von den Knochen 

ausserdem bin ich eh ein Messer-fan 
lieber das Geld in ein schönes Sashimi-Messer oder ein
hochwertiges Filetier-Messer investieren und das klappt
genau so gut


----------



## omer (13. November 2006)

*AW: Filetiermeister*

Bin ja selber nicht so der Filetierprofi, aber das der ganz schön viel dran läßt, ist auch mein erster Gedanke gewesen.|kopfkrat

Außerdem nehme ich meine Fische grundsätzlich aus. Soviel Zeit muß sein. Ist ja schließlich Hobby und keine Akkordarbeit in der Fischfabrik.

CU


----------



## shorty 38 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Filetiermeister*

Hallo, man schneidet nicht nur durch die Eingeweide (Galle etc..) sondern auch durch die Sche..... Dorschsche... riecht übel. Ferner braucht man auch nicht viel Geld für gute Filetiermesser ausgeben. Profimesser für den Schlachtereibedarf gibt es für kleines Geld in jedem Fleischereigroßhandel. Diese Geschäfte befinden sich meist in der Nähe von Schlachthöfen. Ein gutes Messer von F-Dick oder Victoniox kostet ca. 10 Euro, ein guter Wetzstahl von Dick ca. 18 Euro und ein kleiner Ausbeiner zum Ausnehmen 6 Euro. So hat man gutes Gerät und kann es lange scharf halten. Ferner ist es salzwasserbeständig und ein Schnitt mit einem scharfen Messer ist nicht so schmerzhaft, wie ein Schnitt mit einem stumpfen Messer. Gruß Shorty


----------

